# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  A good source for arcane symbols

## ravells

A good source for religious / mystical symbols here.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Nice source, although I question the author's wisdom in claiming copyright over the symbols.

I don't recall if it's been mentioned here before (I think it has), but it bears repeating:  symbols.com

----------

